# Whistling sound



## Doda (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a 02 3.5 SE Altima with manual transmission. When taking off, and always with warm engine, there is a brief high pitch sound. This seems to happen only when I start moving within the certain rpm range. Quick or very slow start seems quite normal and does not produce abnormal noises. 
Has anybody experienced this problem?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds like a problem that has been reported before. There's a TSB for this which the dealer can fix for you.


----------

